# Burke Co. Bacon 1/20/17



## mossyears (Jan 21, 2017)

Couple from the other night. Got my best at around 275 lbs. what a rush!


----------



## mhammock (Jan 21, 2017)

thats some good pigs..what part of burke county?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2017)

NICE PIGS! Love the shot placement in that second photo......how far did it go?


----------



## mossyears (Jan 21, 2017)

mhammock said:


> thats some good pigs..what part of burke county?



Near Girard along the river


----------



## mossyears (Jan 21, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> NICE PIGS! Love the shot placement in that second photo......how far did it go?



That sow was in the middle of the road when we came around the bend in the ranger. I shot her while she was running into the brush and she wheeled around and ran right back in front of us. We literally almost ran over her when I shot her at about 10 feet...she piled up in the road drt. It was intense and all happened in a few seconds. Gotta love it


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 22, 2017)

Congratulations on two fine hogs! I'm counting the days down to our annual trip to Georgia for hogs. We'll be there in mid February.


----------



## Mike hunter (Jan 22, 2017)

Was on a wma or on private land?  Nice ones


----------



## Mike hunter (Jan 23, 2017)

On private land is allowed any caliber ? Or it's got to be same as  wma. Thanks


----------



## mossyears (Jan 23, 2017)

Mike hunter said:


> On private land is allowed any caliber ? Or it's got to be same as  wma. Thanks



Private land. Not positive but pretty sure anything goes on hogs


----------



## rosewood (Jan 24, 2017)

For Hog hunting on private land:
Anything goes, rimfire, centerfire, shotgun, BP, night vision, bait, calls, etc.

Rosewood


----------



## Mike hunter (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys really appreciate it.  I wasn't sure


----------

